# Estudio e implementacion de una red Modbus TCP/IP



## Langdon (Mar 22, 2011)

Modbus TCP/IP es un protocolo de comunicacion o un bus de campo? y cual es la diferencia con ethrnet? por favor necesito sus respuestas porque mi seminario se basa en la comunicacion modbus tcp/ip, tengo esta gran duda que no me quedo muy claro con la info que hay...
Les agradeceria su respuesta!!!


----------



## ecotronico (Mar 26, 2011)

Hola que tal:

Creo que necesitas repasar algunos conceptos básico de telecomunicaciones. A mí me pasaba lo mismo: no entendía, confundía y mezclaba los conceptos. Asi que recomencé estudiando a partir del modelo OSI (el de las 7 capas). Puedes ver wikipedia para tener una idea simple: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modelo_OSI (porque existen textos bien completos)

Una vez entendido esto, te das cuenta que TCP, IP y ETHERNET corresponden a protocolos de capas diferentes.

Con respecto a MODBUS, es un protocolo de comunicación preferentemente industrial. Información existe. Te recomiendo: http://www.simplymodbus.ca/  y  http://www.modbus.org/tech.php
Debes entender los dostipos: RTU y ASCII, y que la transmisión se realiza con RS485.

Y por último tendrás que llevar MODBUS a TCP/IP. En realidad ahora ya existen conversores electrónicos que lo hacen. Como referencia: http://www.fabelec.cl/formato.php?idp=industrial_communication

Espero haberte orientado.


----------



## reinaldogo (Mar 26, 2011)

Estimados, alguno de uds tendria un ejemplo modbus tcp en visual basic. necesito mirar como se hace la conexion con otro equipo. Muchas Gracias


----------



## ldiazro (Mar 26, 2011)

buenas muchachos alguien tiene los driver para disquetera los buscpor internet y no lo encuentro espero alguien me ayude\se lo agradeceria enormemente.


----------



## Langdon (Mar 26, 2011)

Gracias Metalmetropolis por tu respuesta, me sirvio mucho


----------



## Langdon (Mar 30, 2011)

Quien tiene info wena y completa de modbus TCP/IP? si me pede facilitar los link o la info, porfa y gracias desde ya!!!


----------



## tinchus (Abr 1, 2011)

Hola...

Como bien decia por ahi arriba, el modelo OSI es fundamental para entender Modbus (y cualquier otro protocolo).

Existen principalmente dos tipos de implementaciones modbus:

- Modbus Serie (ASCII o RTU):
Se basa en tres capas: Aplicacion (Se especifican principalmente los tipos de datos y funciones de lectura/escritura), Enlace (Esquema de direccionamiento Maestro/Esclavo, Codificación ASCII o RTU, detección de errores) y Fisica (RS232 o RS485).

- Modbus TCP/IP
Se basa en el modelo TCP/IP (similar al OSI) con capas: Aplicacion (igual al anterior), Transporte, Internet y Red.

Te dejo los links a las especificaciones:

Modbus (Capa Aplicacion): http://www.modbus.org/docs/Modbus_Application_Protocol_V1_1b.pdf

Implementacion de lo anterior sobre comunicación serie: http://www.modbus.org/docs/Modbus_over_serial_line_V1_02.pdf

Implementacion de lo anterior sobre comunicación TCP/IP: http://www.modbus.org/docs/Modbus_Messaging_Implementation_Guide_V1_0b.pdf


----------

